# Doolin Puppies: Smidge x Sydney at 7 weeks



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Round Two...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those puppies are so adorable. Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG I cant stand to look at these another minute. I will be running out of the house screaming for another puppy! They are the most scrumptios faces and bodies....Like mini Teddy bears. Wishing I could be in that little circle of puppies this instant!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hard to believe but they are even cuter in person! And not afraid of anything.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Ohhhhhh can I have one????? lol


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, just too adorable!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Those are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG they are too cute!!! The pics are fabulous! I love the sleeping puppies, they look pooped out! Ace is so cute. Quinn misses playing bitey face with him. The pic of him wiggling on his back looks just like Quinn! I'm jealous of all the fun you guys had today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a bunch of adorable little chunky monkeys! thanks for the photos. *almost* makes me want another one!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Puppy party  They are adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I looked at these baby pictures for about twenty minutes! Soooooo adorable. Ace looks great too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Why oh why did I click on this thread!!!!! Now I've got puppy fever bad. Can these pups be any cutier? I think not.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Swoon worthy for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> OMG I cant stand to look at these another minute. I will be running out of the house screaming for another puppy! They are the most scrumptios faces and bodies....Like mini Teddy bears. Wishing I could be in that little circle of puppies this instant!


*I am having the same feelings-I can't control myself!*

They're all so precious and so beautiful. Great pictures, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

OMG they are freaking adorable. I love me some puppies. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

The only thing cuter than a Doolin puppy are a pile of Doolin puppies!!!! So so cute - Thanks for sharing the fun!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting them!!! Lime green boy is DIDGE!!!!! I am just busting with exitement for next Saturday to get here!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my!!! Such cuteness!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> Thank you so much for posting them!!! Lime green boy is DIDGE!!!!! I am just busting with exitement for next Saturday to get here!


Oh, he's a cutie!!!! And such a love,too


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I am the incredibly lucky person to be adding Pink Girl to my family. My heart is about to burst with happiness.

Deborah


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

o M G soooo adorable!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you for all the pictures. It was a few minutes of pure bliss to look at them!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Puppies everywhere!!!

Little fat puppy tummies!!

I nned to leave this thread now.


----------

